# Trying to remember...



## Icantremember

Hey,

This may seem odd, but I am trying to find the name of a piece of classical music used in an old Continental Airlines television commercial. I know this forum is probably used mostly by real afficianados of the genre, but I have searched many sites and I do not know who else could possibly have an answer. The music was used in a 1990's (?) Continental Airlines commercial. I can't hum here, but I believe you folks can help any way.
I am trying to expose my children to various genres of music and I think this song would add to their appreciation of classical musicians.

Thank You


----------



## Oneiros

lol, good luck! You could perhaps record yourself humming and upload that so we could listen... But that might be leaning more towards entertainment, rather than practical, value.  (no offense intended)

I'm sure someone here will know the commercial you mean.


----------



## Rondo

Im not sure about Continental Airlines, but I believe Delta Airlines used to play Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue_ on their commercials... Does it have a piano in it?

Here  is a website with some of their commercials. Hope that helps.


----------



## opus67

Which one is it?
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=continental+airlines+commercial&search=Search


----------



## Icantremember

Thank you all for your assistance. It is in fact Gerge Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

And... for the record, it was United Airlines. You can take my word for it- because Chicago is one of United's "hub cities," I was exposed to more than my share of those spots.


----------



## Benjoboy

It's The Rhapsody in Blue by George Gershwin - I remember that commercial...


----------



## RebLem

British Airways used a chorus of Hebrew slaves from Verdi's Nabucco in some of their commercials around this period.


----------

